# 50 Bmg Caseing Fixture



## dlane (Mar 10, 2016)

made this thing for my brother so he can make bottle openers out of 50 BMG caseings.
All I had is the cheesy chi angle vice , but got it to work after some tweaking.
Bolt hole placement was a trick on the angle.
Seems to hold the caseings tight ,




Took a lot of shallow passes in the y with my powerfeed (rigid cordless drill) for the angle, three5/16-18 counter sunk screws hold the pieces together


----------



## Deerslayer (Mar 10, 2016)

Expensive bottle openers, iirc it's about a buck a casing for empties to reload.


----------



## dlane (Mar 10, 2016)

Tryed to delete


----------



## dlane (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup slayer $12.00 a opener and he sells the ----out of them , 
that's with a copper bullet and key ring ,
and 50 cal wrighting pens,$30. A pop.
Think he's headed to Reno gun show in a month .


----------



## dlane (Mar 10, 2016)

How did that happen? It's a first,  Goofy software lately


----------

